# Socket - Scanner - readLine();



## bronks (23. Sep 2008)

Hi!

BeispielCode:

```
socketScanner = new Socket("localhost", 1234);
inScanner = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socketScanner.getInputStream()));
message = inScanner.readLine();
System.out.println(message);
```

ReadLine() erwartet ein Zeilentrennzeichen z.B.: \n

Kann mir bitte jemand von euch sagen, was ich in o.g. Code reinschreiben muß, damit als Zeilentrennzeichen z.B. ein "ENDLN" akzeptiert wird.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Sep 2008)

Scanner#useDelimiter(String pattern) 

wer die API liest ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## bronks (23. Sep 2008)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scanner#useDelimiter(String pattern)
> 
> wer die API liest ist klar im Vorteil


Danke!


----------

